# Samsung 25R 18650 and EVIC VTC Mini Question



## NewOobY (20/1/16)

Hi everyone,

*Background*
This is probably going to seems like a retarded question, so let me explain myself before you guys think i'm retarded . Well I only recently got the EVIC, so I only recently needed to buy 18650 batteries, which obviously means I only recently had to start figuring out what the batteries can and cannot do, and how far I can push the batteries before I start making it a fire/bomb hazard.

*Question*
My EVIC can be pushed to 75W, however I am running a dual coil clapton build on my RTA - which equates to 0.31Ohms. Now the highest wattage I use is about 44W, this keeps the required voltage (the voltage displayed on the EVIC) at 3.69v. So since my batteries are the Samsung 25R and they are rated at 3.7v, am I vaping at a suitable level without the possibility of blowing up my hand or face? Also I assume that I should never push it further than 44W to say 54/64W, because of my battery?


----------



## BhavZ (20/1/16)

NewOobY said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> *Background*
> This is probably going to seems like a retarded question, so let me explain myself before you guys think i'm retarded . Well I only recently got the EVIC, so I only recently needed to buy 18650 batteries, which obviously means I only recently had to start figuring out what the batteries can and cannot do, and how far I can push the batteries before I start making it a fire/bomb hazard.
> ...


Battery safety is a very real thing and there are no such things as stupid questions when it comes to battery safety

WRT 25R Samsung, firstly good going on choosing one of the best batteries on the market, I am an absolute fan of the Samsung batteries. 
The limit on the 25R is 20A (Amps) and fully charged it holds a voltage of 4.2V. 

Based on your build you will be drawing 11.36A which is within the limits of the battery.

Please visit this site http://www.steam-engine.org/ohm.asp, it is an ohms calculator which will give you the necessary information you require to keep vaping safely.

Personally with the 25R I would not push it up beyond 18A (I like to keep a threshold for safety reasons).

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (20/1/16)

I better way, I think, is to look at the continuous discharge rating (CDR), expressed in Amps. Your Evic Mini also displays the Amps drawn as you fire. Good source for independently tested CDRs is here.

As @BhavZ said above, you are more than safe on the build you described above. I also wholeheartedly agree with him on a good safety margin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (20/1/16)

awesome thanks guys @Andre and @BhavZ, really appreciate the help and really quick responses *sharp*. I think I was just misinformed about the 3.7V on the battery, don't know where I read that. The links you guys posted are really helpful. Thanks again .

Reactions: Like 2


----------

